# 08 X Force Dream Season & 08 HCA Iron Mace



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Im new here to the forum with a few Qs of some of our new bows.

I just got a 08 dream season for cost NEW. Also in the process of getting HCAs Iron Mace as well,again at COST 

1st Qs for the 08 Dream season,
I see that the new 09 models will have a new cam design . Will I be able to upgrade my 08 dram season with them ? 
Also any 1st hand experiance with the 08b dream season would be appreciated.



2nd set of Qs for the 08 HCA Iron mace,
How does the Iron Mace compare to the Stilleto 380 ? Which would you say was a better bow ? The reason I ask is that I a, considering the 380 .
Also I would love to hear any 1st hand experiance with either the Iron Mace and Stilleto bows .


Thanks ,
Craig


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got an '08 Dream Season and liked it so well I ordered another in target colors for 3D. I've now ordered an '09 camo one also. I've owned a LOT of bows and it's by far the best ever. It's super fast, virtually shock free, pretty quiet, and very accurate. What's not to like? The only "knock" if you want to call it that is I like 80% let-off. It's definitely not a deal breaker, but that's what I like. Problem solved for '09! Can't say about the interchangability regarding the cams though. That's a good question. You'll love it though. I feel confident of that. GOOD LUCK!!

Dawg


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

tdawg21 said:


> I've got an '08 Dream Season and liked it so well I ordered another in target colors for 3D. I've now ordered an '09 camo one also. I've owned a LOT of bows and it's by far the best ever. It's super fast, virtually shock free, pretty quiet, and very accurate. What's not to like? The only "knock" if you want to call it that is I like 80% let-off. It's definitely not a deal breaker, but that's what I like. Problem solved for '09! Can't say about the interchangability regarding the cams though. That's a good question. You'll love it though. I feel confident of that. GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> Dawg


Thanks for the reply friend. If ya dont mind me asking , what is your set up on your dream season ? and what kind of speed are you getting ? Just curious.

BTW , forgot to mention , I shot the 07 model x force when it came out and was seriously impressed ! Ive heard that the 08 dream season is a more hunter/friendly bow.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm shooting mine at 31" 65lbs with around 370gr arrows and getting 335fps. It hasn't been "professionally" tuned to get every ounce of speed out of it or anything like that. Just set-up and shot. I did change the crappy factory strings & cables to Bucknastys. That's it.

Dawg


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

You will be happy with the Dream Season, 
look at my sig for setup.


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replys .

So far as my set up , both bows will be at 70ls (more if possable) 29" DL.Arrows will be either beman ICS 400s or Carbon Forces.







Has anyone got any experiance with the 08 Iron Maces ? Im anxious to see how these 2 bows compare.


----------



## Jeff Love (Oct 27, 2008)

*Iron Mace*

Hey fellas I had to take the time to register for this I am not the type of guy to tell someone ford is better than chevy or vice versa but I had to chime in I see alot of people wanting opinions on differant bows and guns the best bow is the one you feel the best shooting I am sure everyone will agree this point but... I have been shooting hca for about 5 years now I got rid of my old brute force and got a outback then traded the outback for the old brute force then my 2 year old son cut the string and shattered the limbs hca said send it in and they would look at it they replaced the limbs and strings for free then overnighted it to me so I could hunt opening day that says alot to me I just got an iron mace and I cant be more impressed it is light fast and quite my buddy has the x force dream season so I have shot them both there pretty close but even he says he likes the iron mace better I am shooting 330 fps and have a 3 inch group at 54 yrds and Ipretty much set it up my self I am not a pro shooter just a hunter but this bow has got me wanting to 3d shoot I will put it against any bow on the market thanks for listning


----------



## cmillett79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback Jeff !

I cant wait for my R&R to get here in Jan,so I can shoot both of these bows !


----------

